# Am I eligible to receive the dole?



## jamie596 (28 Apr 2006)

Hi,

I have recently been made redundant and have now set up my own business which is currently operating at a loss. As I currently have no income, am I eligible to receive the dole?


----------



## Berni (28 Apr 2006)

If you aren't available for & looking for work, then you won't meet the criteria to get the dole.


----------



## ClubMan (28 Apr 2006)

As above - no.


----------



## justsally (28 Apr 2006)

Hi jamie,

Just a thought .   Are you working in the loss making job 5 days a week?    Can you cover the work in say one or two days per week?   If you could - then perhaps you would be "available and actively seeking work" on the other days!!!   If you have sufficient contributions perhaps you could get some unemployment benefit for the days on which you are not working.   If you have not enough contributions then you might be eligible for social welfare assistance - which is means tested.

Good luck


----------



## smithy (30 Apr 2006)

jamie596 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I have recently been made redundant and have now set up my own business which is currently operating at a loss. As I currently have no income, am I eligible to receive the dole?


 
Jamie, I worked with a guy recently who took up employment in the company I worked for (I left as a result of his arrival!!) who had set up his own business 2 years previously. It had run into difficulty and he found himself getting behind in his mortgage etc. He applied for Unemployment Benefit as he has been working as an employee for 10 years prior to setting up himself and was told on day one that because he had been self employed, had himself down as a company director and because the business had not been formally closed, he was not entitled to any assistance whatsoever.


----------



## RainyDay (30 Apr 2006)

Would the Revenue's [broken link removed] be any use to you?


----------

